# Lanyard Tying



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have seen quite a few of you guys doing really cool macrame (sp?) work on your lanyards, and I have seen other guys with Monkey Fist Knots on their slingshots. So, I was wondering if someone could give a newbie to lanyard tying some tips, or maybe even a DIY.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> I have seen quite a few of you guys doing really cool macrame (sp?) work on your lanyards, and I have seen other guys with Monkey Fist Knots on their slingshots. So, I was wondering if someone could give a newbie to lanyard tying some tips, or maybe even a DIY.


I learned to tie both the paracord snake knot and the Soloman bar knot both on youtube. 
They are both easier to learn by watching than explained with the written word









Here: 



 Snake knot for finishing





 Soloman bar for wrist band.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the links!


----------

